# What do you think of this Sifu?



## Nyrotic (Nov 13, 2008)

His name's Jerry Alan Johnson, and I might have the opportunity of training under him in the near future, though as usual I want to make sure it's worth it....


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I replied to a post concerning Dr.Jerry Alan Johnson.


Lately he has been writing books on his Medical Qigong series.

 And writing articles on Taoist Magic.

The video looks to be old so who knows how his skill looks now.

His application to me anyway looks a bit rough but this may be infuenced by his San shou background.

But nice use of timing and distance.

I would really like to see his circle walking but if you have the chance to train with him and the price range is fair give it a try.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Nov 18, 2008)

He seems to be pretty good but if you can afford it I would train under Ashida Kim.  He is very well known in the martial art community for his mind control techniques.  He can do amazing things.  His wall climbing skills are incredible.  Better than Dr. Massaki Hatsumi's.  Ashid'a ability to stop a live sword blade with his bare hands is remarkable. He is difinitely worth every penny to train under him.  In a mere 5 years you can reach the level of black belt.  Imagine that, in 5 years.  What a deal.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 18, 2008)

It is unfair to put Dr.Alan Johnson character in the same thread as Ashida Kim. 

On his site he is going to China:



> November 8th through 22nd of 2008, Professor Jerry Alan Johnson will bringing a group of students to train at the Lunghu Shan Zheng Yi Daoist Monastery in Nanchang, China. This Daoist Seminar will include:
>  Introduction to the history and basic theories of ancient Daoist Magical Tools, Magical Herbs, Protection Invocations, Banishing Rituals, Talismans, Hand Seals, and the different dimensions of Spirit Travel.


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhengyi_Dao


He is an initiated member of this sect.

As for his martial arts training:



> Shifu Johnson, his first Bagua teacher, is a 5th generation master under Master Duan who has studied with many masters and teachers and learned many styles of Bagua. Shifu Johnson taught Dr. Shannon the foundation for all of his internal martial training and Bagua fighting skills. It is through Shifu Johnson that Dr. Shannon completed his Shifu training.


 
Master Duan Zhi Liang


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Nov 18, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> It is unfair to put Dr.Alan Johnson character in the same thread as Ashida Kim.


 
You are right as ussual, Ashida Kim's name shouildn't even be in the same sentence as Dr. Allen Johnson's.  Sensei Ashida Kim is so far superior it isn't even funny.  I am so terribly sorry for this horonious act.

http://ashidakim.com/Akonwar.html


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Nov 18, 2008)

http://ashidakim.com/printautographpic.html

Picture of Ashida Kim.


----------



## skinters (Nov 19, 2008)

to pretentious


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 19, 2008)

> to pretentious


 
Can you please expand more on this?

Who or what is pretentious and in what way.

Thank you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know him and I know little about Bagua, from what little I know it looks good. Besides I am inclined to go with what JadecloudAlchemist is saying.

You are apparently there and you apparently have a chance to train with him. Ultimately it is your call and not the call of a bunch of anonymous people on a web page.


----------



## clfsean (Nov 19, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't know him and I know little about Bagua, from what little I know it looks good. Besides I am inclined to go with what JadecloudAlchemist is saying.
> 
> You are apparently there and you apparently have a chance to train with him. Ultimately it is your call and not the call of a bunch of anonymous people on a web page.



Truth


----------



## newtothe dark (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow Ashida Kim even shows up in non Ninja threads. The guy is a well known fraud do even waste the energy.


----------



## skinters (Nov 20, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Can you please expand more on this?
> 
> Who or what is pretentious and in what way.
> 
> Thank you.



from a technical standpoint :

his body is wide open to attack
poor structure
poor stance 
poor delivery of power.
i could go on . 

as for being pretentious ,well i try to answer as unbiased as possible,i have trained under a few diciplines over the years and each one of those have been critisised by others including myself .i wont go any further into mind powers are wall walking abilities,where Ashida Kim is concerned, through fear of not wanting to arouse the defensive bias we all have when we try to protect that which we believe .

if you enjoy this sort of thing,and it makes you happy go with it.

all the best.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 20, 2008)

> his body is wide open to attack
> poor structure
> poor stance
> poor delivery of power.
> i could go on .


 
I agree. To be fair though this video is at least 20 years old.


So as I said earlier who knows how his Bagua is now.

I would like to see his circle walking to get a better review of it.

The video IMO is showing application which may not be text book presentation. 

So is Jerry Alan Johnson bad at performing Bagua?

It is hard to say. If we are basing it on this video then yes maybe his Bagua is not the best. Is his Bagua better now after 20 or so years maybe..

He does have an impressing resume' and knowledge of the subject and has trained in China with legit teachers. If I were in the area I would check it out before saying he sucks.

Ashida Kim does not belong in this thread. And is way off topic.


----------

